# Just sharing a couple pics



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

2 female Uromastyx geyri

Not sure of the age but have had one for a year tomorrow and bought the larger red one this summer.

Edit: You can see in the 1st picture how skinny the one on the right is. She was about twice that thin when I got here. Has since almost doubled in weight.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!! very nice!! I just love when the shake!!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

first picture looks amazing


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

really nice pics ... those look really healthly, thanks for posting them


----------



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.



dark FrOsT said:


> really nice pics ... those look really healthly, thanks for posting them


They are both in excellent shape now. Unfortunatly it took almost a $1000 in vet bills because the 2nd one I purchased had worms and some major inflamation. But it was well worth it.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ouch thats a large bill but for sure well worth it ... they look amazing


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

um I can't see them did you delete them already?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ its in the pic of the month contest, so he probably had to temperarily remove it.


----------

